# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  العقد الدولي

## شيمة الجزائرية

:M20(28):  :M20(28): المقدمة

المبحث الأول: مفهوم العقد
المطلب الأول: تعريف العقد وتحليل مضمونه
الفرع الأول: تحليل مضمون العقد
الفرع الثاني: التمييز بين العقد والاتفاق
الفرع الثالث: تعريف العقد في القانون المدني الجزائري
المطلب الثاني: أساس القوة الملزمة في العقد
الفرع الأول: المقصود بمبدأ سلطان الإرادة
الفرع الثاني: نشأته وتطوره
الفرع الثالث: النتائج المترتبة عليه 
المبحث الثاني: أقسام العقود و تقييمها
المطلب الأول: أقسام العقود و أهمية التمييز بينها
الفرع الأول: أقسام العقود 
الفرع الثاني: أهمية التمييز بينها
المطلب الثاني: تقييم تقسيمات العقود
الفرع الأول: إسقاط التقسيم القانوني للعقود على الشريعة الإسلامية
الفرع الثاني: القيمة العملية لتقسيمات العقود

الخاتمة


المقدمة
مما لا يختلف عليه اثنان أن العقد هو رابطة بين طرفين أو أكثر بتراض منهما لتحقيق غرض معين يتفقان عليه ولكن هذا لا يعتبر إلا مفهوم بمنظار عام للعقد إذ لا يمكنه أن يفسر القوة الإلزامية التي تنشاها العقود بل وتفرض احترامها على طرفيه حيث يلتزم المدين بقضاء التزامه أو حتى أن يضمن حقوق الدائن أو يكيف العقود و من هنا فرضت أهمية البحث عن تصميم مفهوم شامل للعقود و تحديد جوانبه وتصنيف أنواعه ذاتها على الباحثين و الفقهاء القانونيين خشية اختلاط المعاملات بأنواعها بين الأشخاص و عليه
ما هو المفهوم الاصوب والاشمل للعقد وما هي أقسامه؟
سنعالج موضوع البحث هذا إتباعا للمنهج التحليلي كونه الأنسب لتحليل هذا الموضوع و عرض أفكاره وذلك وفق تقسيم موضوع البحث إلى مبحثين فالمبحث الأول يتناول مفهوم العقد تحليله وذلك بتقسيمه أيضا إلى مطلبين أما الأول فيشتمل على تعريف العقد وتحليل مضمونه أما الثاني فنتطرق فيه إلى القوة الملزمة في العقد وأساسها أما المبحث الثاني اشتمل هو الآخر على مطلبين الأول تضمن تقسيم العقود والثاني تقييم هذا التقسيم وسنتطرق إلى كل ذلك بالتفصيل استنادا للخطة السبق ذكره

المبحث الأول 

مفهوم العقد
و تقتضي معرفة مفهوم العقد التطرق أولا إلى تعريفه وتمييزه عن مفردات جنسه ثم تحديد نطاقه و أخيرا معرفة أساسه الإلزامي وهو ما سنبينه في المطالب الآتية بالتفصيل

المطلب الأول : تعريف العقد وتحليل مضمونه

"تطلق تسمية العقد في اللغة على الجمع بين أطراف الشيء و ربطها و ضده الحل و تستعمل بمعنى إحكام الشيء وتقويته و اخذ لفظه اشتقاقا من الربط الحسي لطرفي الحبل للتعبير عن الربط المعنوي للكلام أي من معنى الإحكام و التقوية الحسية أخذت اللفظة و أريد بها العهد الموثق والضمان وكل ما ينشئ التزاما فكان العقد في اللغة كل ما يفيد الالتزام بشيء عملا أو تركا من جانب أو لجانين بما يتصل بمعنى الربط والتوثيق ".
ولكن لا يهمنا هذا المفهوم بقدر ما يهمنا المفهوم القانوني للعقد وهو ما سنأتي بذكره في هذين الفرعين المواليين
الفرع الأول:تحليل مضمون العقد
يمكن أن نعرف العقد اصطلاحا انه توافق إرادتين أو أكثر على إحداث اثر قانوني كالبيع أو الإيجار هبة أو وكالة.....كما يعرف بأنه" ارتباط الإيجاب الصادر من أحد العاقدين بقبول الآخر بحث يظهر أثر هذا الارتباط في المعقود عليه والعاقد"2.
ومن هنا نستخلص انه يجب توفر أمرين لنكون أمام عقد أولهما
اتفاق إرادتين أو أكثر والثاني أن تتفق هذه الإرادتين على إحداث اثر قانوني.
أولا: اتفاق إرادتين أو أكثر 
فلابد من توفر هذا العنصر لأنه لو اشتمل الالتزام على احدهما لكنا أمام تصرف قانوني ناتج عن إرادة منفردة واحدة كما هو الحال في الوصية التي لا يشترط فيها قبول الموصي له لإتمام التصرف القانوني و تعد هذه النقطة هي الفاصلة بين العقد و التصرف القانوني الناتج عن إرادة منفردة ومنه لتوفر العقد يجب أن يكون التصرف صادر من جانبين أي اتفاق القبول والإيجاب
ثانيا:إحداث الأثر القانوني
والمقصود من ذلك بان يكون الغرض من إنشاء الالتزام مبني على إحداث علاقة قانونية ملزمة فال يجوز اعتبار الاتفاق على المجاملات عقدا كالاتفاق على حضور وليمة عشاء مع صديق مثلا .
وإذا تحقق هذان العنصران فلا يهم طبيعة هذا الأثر سواء إن كان إنشاء التزام أو نقله أو تعديله أو انتهائه"2 . 
لكن عدم مراعاة الأثر القانوني يخلط ما بين العقد والاتفاق وهو ما سنعالجه في الفرع الثاني لهذا المطلب.

http:frum.low-dz.com/index.php?showtopic=645(1)
(2) الاستاذعمر سالم محمد: الالتزامات في القانون المدني على الوجه المبسط ,بدون طبعة, بدون بلد نشر, بدون سنة نشر ص42. 
(3) د محمد صبري السعدي: الواضح في شرح القانون المدني,النظرية العامة للالتزامات,مصادر الالتزام العقد والإرادة المنفردة ,دراسة مقارنة في القوانين العربية,الطبعة الرابعة,دار الهدى , عين مليلة, الجزائر,2009 ,ص40.
الفرع الثاني : التمييز بين العقد والاتفاق

للتمييز بين العقد و الاتفاق انقسم الرأي الفقهي إلى اتجاهين الأول يرى ضرورة للتمييز بين العقد والاتفاق والثاني مزج بين المفهومين و جعلهما يمثلان وحدة معنوية و كل دافع عن موقفه كالأتي:
الاتجاه الأول: (الاتجاه الكلاسيكي): 
ذهب البعض من شراح القانون الفرنسي القديم خاصة بواتيه و دوما إلى التفرقة بين الاصطلاحين حيث يرى أصحاب هذه النظرية أن الاتفاق توافق إرادتين أو أكثر على إنشاء التزام أو نقله أو تعديله أو إنهائه أما النقل يتحقق كما في الحوالة التي ينتقل بموجبها الالتزام من شخص إلى غيره و التعديل بمد اجل الوفاء بالالتزام أو تغيير في شروطه والإنهاء يكون عن طريق الإبراء أما العقد لديهم هو توافق إرادتين على إنشاء الحق دون الأمور الأخرى وما يمكن أن نستخلصه هو" أن هؤلاء الفقهاء ذهبوا إلى التفرقة ما بين العقد و الاتفاق على أساس أن الاتفاق اعم واشمل من العقد و أن العقد اخص من الاتفاق"1.
أو بعبارة أخرى اعتبار العقد بالنسبة للاتفاق جزء من كل أو نوع من جنس.
وكان لهذه النظرية تأثير على المجوعة القانونية الفرنسية لنابليون سنة 1804حيث نصت المادة 1101 على تعريف العقد بأنه اتفاق يلتزم بمقتضاه شخص أو أكثر نحو شخص أخر أو أكثر بإعطاء شيء أو بعمله أو بالامتناع عن عمله"2.
الاتجاه الثاني: ( الاتجاه الحديث)
عاجلا ما خمدت فكرة التمييز بين العقد و الاتفاق إذ نبذها فقهاء العصر الحديث والتقنينات الحديثة هذه الفكرة واجمعوا على إزالة الفارق بين العقد والاتفاق خاصة "مصراذ رغب تقنينها المدني في محو هذه التفرقة و نلمس ذلك في مادته 121 التي قضت بان العقد اتفاق ما بين شخصين او اكثرعلى انشاء رابطة قانونية او تعديلها او انهائها "3.
لكن ما يهمنا بحكم الاقليم هو موقف المشرع الجزائري من هذه الاتجاهات وهو ما سنتطرق اليه في الفرع الموالي

الفرع الثالث: تعريف العقد في القانون المدني الجزائري.

تنص المادة 54 من القانون المدني الجزائري على ان العقد اتفاق يلتزم بموجبه شخص او 
عدة اشخاص اخرين بمنح او فعل او عدم فعل شيء ما و استنادا لما جاء به نص المادة 54 نستنتج ان المشرع الجزائري لازال كلاسكي النظرة بالرغم من اندثار التفرقة بين العقد والاتفاق حاليا و قد سار مسار القانون الفرنسي بل هو ترجمة حرفية لنص المادة1101 منه .

(1) بلحاج العربي: النظرية العامة للالتزام في القانون المدني الجزائري,الجزء الاول,الطبعة الثالثة,ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية,بن عكنون ,الجزائر,2004,ص41.
د محمد صبري السعدي,مرجع سابق,ص41. (2)
المرجع السابق ص41.(3)
(4) نص المادة 1101 بالفرنسية هو"
)le contrat est une convention par laquelle une ou plusieurs personnes s’obligent envers une ou plusieurs autres à donner à faire quelque chose (.
وبذلك اقتصر على انشاء الالتزام في تعريف العقد غير ان هذه الترجمة الحرفية اعابت اسلوب المشرع اذ استعمل الفاظا غير قانونية تمثلت في منح او فعل او عدم فعل شيء ما التي كان يجدر به ان يصيغ محلها اعطاء شي او القيام بعمل او الامتناع عنه كما جعلته لا يواكب التقنينات الحديثة سواء في نظرتها للعقد او استغنائها عن تعريف اقسامه.

المطلب الثاني: مجال العقد و اساس القوة الملزمة فيه.

ان العقد يشمل كل علاقات القانون الخاص بما فيه الاتفاقات المتعلقة بالمعاملات المالية كما يشمل ايضا الاتفاقات الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية و علاقات القانون العام ولكن ان اعتبرناه مصدرا للاتزام اقتصر على المعاملات المالية و التساؤل المطروح هنا من اين يكتسب العقد في هذا المجال قوته الالزامية وهو ما سنتحدث بصدده في هذه الفرع الثلاثة

الفرع الأول: المقصود بمبدأ سلطان الإرادة.

ارجع الفقهاء القوة الالزامية للعقد لبدا سلطان الارادة الذي يهيمن على انشاء العقود اذ ان العقد يقوم على اساس اتفاق ارادتين او اكثر لاحداث اثر قانوني مما ان اساس العقد هو الارادة المشتركة لطرفيه فهي التي تنشاه في حد ذاته وهي التي تحدد اثاره ايضا ثم يقوم القانون بحمايتها و ضمانها و يتضح لنا ان للارادة سلطان ذاتي لانشاء العقود فتمثل قاعدة الرضائية في بناء العقود و هي حرة في تحديد الالتزامات وتعيين الاثارالمترتبة عنها.
" وقد اشارت معظم القوانيين الى اهميتها كالقانون المدني الفرنسي في المادة 1134 منه على ان الاتفاقات التي تبرم على وجه شرعي تقوم مقام القانون بالنسبة لمبرميها وكذلك القانون المصري ضمن المادة 147 منه المتطابقة مع نص المادة 106 من القانون الجزائري التي تنص على ان العقد شريعة المتعاقدين فلا يجوز نقضه ولا تعديله الا باتفاق الطرفين او للاسباب التي يقررها القانون"1 . 

الفرع الثاني: نشاة مبدا سلطان الارادة وتطوره.

"لم تكن تكفي الإرادة في القوانين القديمة لإبرام العقود إذ فرض القانون الروماني وجوب اتخاذ إجراءات شكلية وقد سادت هذه الفكرة العصور القديمة إلى غاية زوال الدولة الرومانية أما في العصور الوسطى مهدت الكنيسة للرضائية محلا وقد عبر الفقيه لوزا يل بوضوح عن هذا المبدأ في بداية القرن السابع عشر بقوله إن الأبقار تقيد بقرونها أما الرجال يقيدون بألسنتهم أيضا كان للشريعة الإسلامية دور في انتشار العقود الرضائية و وصل هذا المبدأ 
ذروته في ما بين القرنين 17- 19 وذلك لظهور المذهب الفردي الذي قام بتبجيل و احترام الفرد واعتباره محورا للقانون و قد ظهر في التقنين المدني الفرنسي في مادته1134 تقديس هذا المبدأ في العقود و بهذا اعتبرت الشكلية أصلا و الرضائية استثناءا ولكن بدا هذا المبدأ 
في التقلص مع بداية القرن العشرين تحت تأثير المباديء الاشتراكية و التغيرات الاجتماعية مع بقائه ضرورة بل مبدأ لإنشاء العقود" 2.

(1)المرجع السابق ص45 . 
المرجع السابق ص45 (2)
الفرع الثاني : النتائج المترتبة عن مبدأ سلطان الارادة.

"أول ما يمكن أن ندركـه من خلال مبدأ سلطان الإرادة هو أن الالتزامات الإدارية هي أصل العقود إذ لا يلزم الشخص إلا باردته فهو اعلم بمصلحتـه ، و إذا تقررت عليه التزامات غير إرادية فان ذلك يعتبر استثناء ضيق الحدود واقعيا أما ثاني ما يترتب عن مبدأ سلطان الإرادة حرية التعاقد فإرادة الفرد هي من تنشئ الالتزام العقدي دون أية قيود غير اعتبارات النظام العام و حسن الآداب، و ثالث ما ندركـه هو الحرية في تحديد أثار العقد فإرادة المتعاقدين هي من تنشئ الالتزام و تحدد آثاره و إن تدخل القانون بقواعد المكملة في تنظيم التصرف القانوني فيجوز للأطراف الاتفاق على غير ما جاء به أما القواعد الآمرة فهي قليلة تضمن حقوق الدائن و السير الحسن للمعاملات وهذا ما يقودنا إلى رابع نتيجة لمبدأ سلطان الإرادة هي أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين فهما من ينشؤوه و هما من يضعوا التزاماته وهما من يحددوا نوع التصرف الذي يترتب عليه.
لكن انتقض هذا المبدأ لاسيما في القرن العشرين مما أدى إلى اتساع الالتزامات الغير إرادية وإضفاء بعض القيود عليه وتمثلت في: 
1- قيود ناشئة عن فكرة النظام العام و الآداب العامة مما ضيق من حرية المتعاقدين في إنشاء الالتزام
2- القيود المتعلقة بإبرام العقود إذ اشترط المشرع إفراغ بعض العقود في أشكال معينة و باتخاذ إجراءات محددة.
3-القيود المتعلقة على حرية تحديد اثار العقد إذ اجاز المشرع للقاضي تعديل الشروط التعسفية في عقود الإذعان وذلك من خلال المادة 110 او تعديلها بحكم القانون وذلك من خلال المادة 120."1 

(1) المرجع السابق ، ص 45-47



المبحث الثاني:
أقسام العقود و تقييم
تقسيمها


و يشتمل هذا المبحث على أقسام العقود وذلك بالنظر إليها من مختلف الزوايا والأسس والعمل علي بيان أهمية هذا التقسيم قانونيا وعمليا وذلك وفق المطلبين الآتيين .

المطلب الأول : أقسام العقود وأهمية التمييز بينها.

ففي هذا المطلب سنتحدث بصدد أقسام العقود و الأسس التي قسمت عليها بذلك الشكل اولا ثم أهمية التمييز بين مختلف العقود وذلك وفقا لهذين الفرعين:

الفرع الأول: أقسام العقود:
تتنوع العقود وتختلف و ذلك لتعدد أسس تقسيمه فقد تصنف حسب التنظيم القانوني لها فتقسم إلى عقود مسماة و عقود غير مسماة أو إلى مبدأ تكوينها فتقسم إلى رضائية ، شكلية وعينية
أما من حيث تكييفها إلى عقود بسيطة و عقود مركبة من حيث المقابل الى عقود احتمالية ، عقود محددة ، عقود معاودة وعقود تبرع ومن حيث الزاميتها لأطراف العقد إلى عقود ملزمة لجانبين وعقود ملزمة لجانب واحد ومن الإلزام الزمني إلى عقود فورية وعقود زمنية أما من حيث الأطراف المكونين لها إلى عقود مدنية و عقود إدارية أو بالنظر إلى مدى التوازن العقدي بين أطرافها إلى عقود ممارسة وعقود إذعان وسنأتي بتفصيل كل منها على حده.
أولا :تقسيم العقود حسب التنظيم القانوني لها
قام المشرع بتنظيم بعض العقود في حين اغفل بعضها فاصطلح على النوع الأول بالعقود المسماة أما الثاني العقود الغير مسماة .
ا-العقود المسماة:"هي التي اختصها القانون باسم معين وتولى تنظيمها بأحكام خاصة نظرا لشيوعها في العامل بين الناس و هذه العقود إما أنها ترد على عقود الملكية (البيع، القروض المقايضة ، الشركة) وإما أنها ترد على حق الانتفاع (الإيجار العارية ) و اما تتعلق بالعقود الواردة على العمل( الوكالة التسيير الوديعة الحراسة) او تتعلق بعقود العرض (القمار الرهان وعقود الغرر).
ب- العقود الغير مسماة : هي العقود التي لم يختصها القانون باسم نعين و لا بأحكام خاصة فتخضع في تكوينها وفي الآثار المترتبة عنها للقواعد العامة التي وضعت لجميع العقود كعقد النشر بين الناشر والمؤلف"1.


(1) عبدالحميد عثمان محمد: المفيد في شرح القانون المدني، بدون طبعة ، دار النهضة العربية ،القاهرة، بدون بلد نشر،ص26


ثانيا : من حيث التكوين.

أحيانا يكون التراضي كافيا لإنشاء العقد فيسمى العقد في هده الحالـة عقد رضائي، و أحيانا يوجب المشرع الشكلية في بعض العقود فيسمى العقد شكلياً، و أحيانا أخرى تقتضي طبيعة 
التعامـل التسليم العيني للمعقود عليه و يعد ذالك ركن لإتمام العقد فيسمى العقد في هذه الحالة عيني.
أ)-العقد الرضائي : " هـو العقد الذي يكفي لانعقاده مجرد التراضي سواء حاصل باللفظ أو 
الكتابة أو الإشارة أو باتحاد أي موقف يدل عليه و من أمثلة عقد البيع والوكالة "1.
ب) – العقد الشكلي : " إذا ارتكن الركن الشكلي صار العقد شكلياً، أما الشكلية فيقصد بها 
تطلب إفراغ التعبير عن الإرادة في شكل معين و على يد موظف عام مختص و يكن ذلك باتخاذ إجراءات نصها المشرع ، وهنا علينا لفت الانتباه إلى الفارق الموجود بين مفهوم الشكلية و شهر التصرف إذ يترتب على تخلف الأولى بطلان التصرف جملة و تفصيلا، أما الثاني فيترتب عليها عدم تحقق الأثر المرجو من إبرام العقد بالرغم من قيامه وصحته أما العقود الشكلية هي العقود التي لا يكفي لانعقادها رضا أطرافها بل يجب أن توضع في الشكل الذي حدده القانون لها و انعدام الشكلية فيها يلزم انعدام العقد أصلا"2 وهي ما نص عليها المشرع الجزائري من خلال نص المواد ( 323 . 418 . 883 )و يستخلص أن الشكليـة ترد على البيوع الوارد على العقارات و عقد الإيجار و عقد الشركة.
ملاحظة: يجب الإدراك بأن العقود الشكلية الحديثة تقتضي اقترانها باردة التعاقدين على
خلاف القوانين القديمة.
ج) – العقود العينة : هي العقود التي لا تنشأ إلا بواقعـة التسليم العيني و هدا العقد لا يعد وجوده عملي بقدر ما يعتبر و جوده تاريخي و نجد في عقد العارية و عقد الوديعة و الرهن الحيازي.
ثالثا : العقود من حيث تكييفها:
تنقسم العقود من حيث تكييفها إلى عقود بسيطة وعقود مركبة وذلك تبعا للعدد الذي يمكن أن يتضمن العقد من أنواع العقود:
"أ- العقد البسيط: هو العقد الذي يتضمن نوعا واحدا من العقود و لا يخدم إلا غرض عقد واحد كعقد البيع وعقد التامين والإيجار
ب- العقد المركب: هو عقد واحد يحقق أغراض تهدف إليها عدة عقود أخرى و مثالها العقود المبرمة مع الهيئات العامة كالذي بين مصلحة الهاتف مثلا والمشترك فهذا العقد يضم عقد إيجار الآلة الهاتف و عقد مقاولة لتقديم الخدمة "3.

(1) د محمد صبري السعدي : مرجع سابق ، ص54 .
(2) عبد الحميد عثمان محمد : مرجع سابق ، ص31.
(3) د محمد صبري السعدي: مرجع سابق ، ص 53،54. 




رابعا: تقسيم العقود من حيث المقابل:
من حيث المقابل تنقسم العقود من حيث تحديد الاداءات المتقابلة إلى عقود محددة و عقود احتمالية أما من حيث العطاءات المتبادلة إلى عقود معاوضة وعقود تبرع :
أ-من حيث الاداءات المتقابلة : يتضمن هذا التصنيف نوعين من العقود : 
1- العقود المحددة : و تكون العقود كذلك متى كان باستطاعة الأطراف التعرف على الالتزامات التي تثقل كاهل كل منهما وقت إبرام العقد حيث يعرف كل طرف ما سيأخذ وما سيعطي وقت إبرام العقد ولا يقتضي التعادل في أداءاتهما"1 . 
2- العقود الاحتمالية: : وفيه لا يستطيع أي من الطرفين أن يحدد مقدار التزاماته وقت ابرام العقد لتوقف الالتزام على أمر مستقبلي غير محقق الوقوع كالبيع بثمن يكون على شكل إيراد مرتب مدى حياة البائع"2.
ب- من حيث العطاءات المتبادلة: ويندرج تحت هذا الأساس عقود المعاوضة وعقود التبرع:
1-عقود المعاوضة : هي يأخذ فيها الطرفان مقابلا لما يعطيان وقد جاءت المادة 58"3 من القانون المدني الجزائري بتعريفه و مثاله عقد البيع الذي يحصل فيه البائع على الثمن مقابل بضاعته ويحصل المشتري على البضاعة مقابل الثمن الذي سدده للبائع كذلك من أمثلته عقد الوكالة والوديعة إن كانا باجر وعقود المقايضة أيضا ، ولهذا جلها عقود ملزمة لجانبين .
2- عقود التبرع: هي التي لا يحصل فيها احد المتعاقدين على مقابل لما يقدمه للطرف الآخر و مثالها عقد الهبة ، عقود العارية و القرض بلا فائدة و الوكالة ان كانا بلا اجر .
خامسا : من حيث إلزاميتها لأطراف العقد:
و تندرج تحت هذه الطائفة العقود الملزمة لجانبين والعقود الملزمة لجانب واحد :
أ-العقود الملزمة لجانبين : هي العقود التي تنشئ التزامات متقابلة على أطرافها و جاء القانون المدني الجزائري بتعريف هذا النوع من العقود في المادة 55 منه "4 ومن أمثلتها عقود الإيجار إذ تلزم المستأجر دفع حق الإيجار للمدة المتفق عليها كما يلتزم المؤجر بعدم اتخاذ أي موقف يضر المستأجر في حدود المدة المتفق عليها كما يلتزم البائع بتسليم البضاعة والمشتري بدفع ثمنها في عقد البيع .
ب-العقود الملزمة لجانب واحد: هو العقد الذي ينشئ التزاما في ذمة احد المتعاقدين دون الآخر و ذلك حسب نص المادة 56 من القانون المدني الجزائري"5 و مثالها عقود العارية دون اجر و الوديعة و القرض بلا فائدة وهنا يجب عدم الخلط بين التصرف القانوني الناتج عن إرادة منفردة كالوصية و العقد الملزم لجانب واحد فالعقد يجب أن تتفق فيه الإرادتين في حين أن التصرف الناتج عن إرادة واحدة لا يشترط فيه قبول الطرف الأخر"6.

(1) عبد الحميد عثمان محمد : مرجع سابق، ص33.
(2) الاستاذ عمر سالم محمد:مرجع سابق،ص4.
(3) الاستاذ نبيل صقر : القانون المدني امر 75-58 مؤرخ في رمضان عام 1395 الموافق ل26 سبتمبر سنة 1975=

سادسا:من حيث الزمن:
تنقسم إلى عقود فورية وعقود زمنية:
1ـ العقود الفورية: هو العقد الذي لا يراعى الزمن في تنفيذه ولا يعتبر عنصرا أساسي فيه فقد ينفذ دفعة و أو على دفعات بالتقسيط.
2ـ عقود المدة "العقود الزمنية، العقود المستمرة": هي العقود التي يعتبر الزمن عنصرا أساسي فيها إذ يحدد بجرد تحديد محل العقد و من أمثلته عقود العمل وعقد الإيجار.
سابعا : من حيث نوع أطرافها :
تنقسم العقود من حيث هذا الأساس إلى عقود مدنية وعقود إدارية: 
1-العقود المدنية:"هي تلك العقود التي تبرم بين الأشخاص العاديين وتتم في ضوء أحكام القانون الخاص و قد تبرم مع الإدارة العامة على أن تتصرف هذه الأخيرة باعتبارها شخص عادي.
2-العقود الإدارية:هي التي يبرمها شخص معنوي جهة إدارة بقصد تنظيم أو تسيير مرفق عام و تنطوي على شروط غير مألوفة في نطاق القانون الخاص إذ أن قوامها يخضع للاعتبارات الآتية:
الإدارة احد أطرافها 
-الغرض من إبرامها تسيير مرفق عام بانتظام و اضطراد .
ـ تنفيذها يتم بوسائل القانون العام .
ـ تخضع لأحكام نظرية تقوم على أساس إرادة أطرافها لخدمة الصالح العام."1
ثامنا: من حيث التوازن العقدي:
ويقصد به مدى مساواة طرفي العقد في وضعهما شروطه و الالتزامات العقدية فيه و تصنف العقود من هذا المنظور إلى عقود إذعان و عقود ممارسة:
1ـ "عقود الممارسة: و هي الأصل في العقود حيث يتحقق التوازن العقدي بين طرفي العقد بنحو يسمح للأطراف المناقشة والمساومة في و ضع الالتزامات و على قدم المساواة إلى أن يصلوا إلى اتفاق مثالها عقود البيع الإيجار.......الخ"2.
2ـ "عقود الإذعان : هي الاستثناء الذي لا يتحقق فيها مبدأ التوازن العقدي حيث على المدين أن يقبل شروط الدائن جملة وتفصيلا أو لا يقبل بها كليا ونكون بصددها إذا تعلق العقد بخدمة ضرورية للجمهور بحيث لا يستطيع الناس الاستغناء عنها في حياتهم ا وان يكون احد العاقدين محتكرا للسلعة أو الخدمة سواء كان احتكاره قانوني أو فعلي.
=يتضمن القانون المدني معدل و متمم وفقا لأحدث التعديلات ، دار الهدى ، عين مليلة ،الجزائر 2008، ونص المادة الأتي"العقد بعوض هو الذي يلزم كل واحد من الطرفين إعطاء أو فعل شيء ما " 
(4) المصدر السابق، و تنص المادة55 على: « يكون العقد ملزم للطرفين متي تبادل المتعاقدين الالتزام ببعضهما بعضا."
(5) المصدر السابق، و تنص المادة56 على:" يكون العقد ملزم لشخص، أو لعدة أشخاص إذا تعاقد فيه شخص نحو شخص أو عدة أشخاص آخرين دون التزام من هؤلاء الآخرين."
(6) د محمد صبري السعدي: مرجع سابق،ص60.
(1) عبد الحميد عثمان محمد، مرجع سابق،ص49.
(2) المرجع السابق، ص50.
وان يقوم مقدم السلعة أو الخدمة للجمهور وفق شروط مقررة سلفا و لا يقبل نقاشا فيها و الغالب أن تكون هذه الشروط مطبوعة"1.
الفرع الثاني : أهمية التمييز بين هذه العقود :
أولا :بين العقد المسمى والعقد الغير مسمى :
"ان العقد المسمى يخضع للأحكام التي ينص عليها المشرع الخاصة به أما العقد الغير مسمى فيخضع للقواعد العامة للعقود فلا يجوز للقاضي إخضاع العقد المسمى للقواعد الأخرى إلا إذا شابه نقصان فيلجا إلى أحكام العقد الأقرب له وان لم يجد يخضعه للأحكام العامة للعقد ، و بذلك تكمن أهمية التمييز بين هذين العقدين في معرفة النصوص القانونية الواجبة التطبيق أثناء النزاع "2.
ثانيا: بين العقود الرضائية والشكلية والعينية :
استنادا لمبدأ سلطان الإرادة و العقد شريعة المتعاقدين فانه يجوز لأطراف العقد تحويل العقد الرضائي إلى شكلي أو عيني في حين لا يمكن عكس ذلك و عليه كانت الأهمية معرفة النصوص القانونية الواجبة التطبيق أثناء النزاع .
ثالثا التمييز بن العقود المحددة و العقود الاحتمالية :
إن تقسيم العقود إلى احتمالية و محددة له أهمية من الناحية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية أكثر من الناحية القانونية لأنها تتعلق بمقدار القيمة المعطاة و القيمة المأخوذة أما الأهمية القانونية فتظهر في أمرين احدهما عنصر الغبن والآخر عنصر الاحتمال:
أـ عنصر الاحتمال : هذا العنصر هو أساس العقود الاحتمالية فإذا تخلف هذا العنصر و كان المتعاقدين يعتقدان انه موجود بطل العقد الاحتمالي كمن يبيع منزله مقابل إيراد مرتب مدى الحياة لشخص ثالث ثم اتضح أن هذا الأخير توفي قبل إبرام العقد بيوم وكان المتعاقد الآخر يعلم بوفاته أي كان سيء النية بطل العقد ونفس الشيء إن كان حسن النية ذلك لان المتعاقد الآخر لم يستفيد من اثر العقد.
ب ـ عنصر الغبن : لاعتباره اختلال في التعادل بين الاداءات المتقابلة من حيث القيمة فانه يؤثر على العقود المحددة من ثمة يجوز أن يطعن المتضرر هذه العقود بالغبن متى تحققت شروطه غير أن الغبن لا اثر له على الاحتمالية لان عنصر الاحتمال في حد ذاته ينطوي على الغبن .
رابعا: بين المعاوضة و التبرع :
و تظهر في الأمور الآتية :
1ـ الأهلية اللازمة للعقد : لها من الأهمية خاصة في عقود التبرع إذ أن نقصها أو انعدامها يجعل العقد باطلا أما في عقود التبرع فنقصها يؤدي إلى جواز العقد وإمكانية إبطاله إن كان العقد عقد معاوضة و انعدامها يجعل العقد باطلا أيضا .
(1) د محمد صبري السعدي: مرجع سابق،ص119.
(2)عبد الحميد عثمان محمد: مرجع سابق، ص31.
(3) المرجع السابق، ص34.
2ـ الالتزام بالضمان : وهو مبدأ مقصور على عقود المعاوضة إذ يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع للمشتري و يلتزم المشتري بدفع الثمن أما عقد الهبة فلا يضمن الواهب استحقاق الشيء الموهوب للموهوب له .
3ـ دعوى عدم نفاذ تصرفات المدين : أي الطعن في تصرفات المدين الضارة بدائنيه ولا شك أن يتم في نطاق عقود المعوضة أعمال هذا الطعن "بالدعوى البوليصية" و يشترط لإعمال هذه الدعوى الآتي:
أن يكون التصرف من المدين منطويا على سوء نية "غش".
أن يكون المتعاقد الآخر مع المدين عالما بسوء نية المدين أما في ظل عقود التبرع فان المدين لا يقبل منه أن يرفعها في نظر دائنيه 
4ـ الغلط في شخص المتعاقد : في عقود التبرع يعتبر الغلط في شخصية المتبرع إليه غلطا جوهريا و يكون العقد قابلا للإبطال . أما في عقود المعاوضة فالغلط في شخص احد المتعاقدين لا يبطل العقد إلا إذا اثبت المتعاقد الآخر أن الشخص المتعاقد معه محل اعتبار خاص كما في عقد الشركة.
5ـ مسؤولية التعاقد : تقوم المسؤولية العقدية بحق العاقد الذي يقع منه اخلال بالالتزام او يتأخر بالوفاء به."1
خامسا : بين العقد الملزم لجانبين و العقد الملزم لجانب واحد : 
و تتجلى في الأحكام المترتبة عن كل منهما في أحكام الفسخ و الدفع بعدم التنفيذ وتحمل التبعة :
1ـ الدفع بعدم التنفيذ : و معنى ذلك انه إذا لم يقم احد طرفي العقد بتنفيذ الالتزام الذي يترتب في ذمته لا يستطيع مطالبة الطرف الآخر بتنفيذ التزامه وبذلك يكون لهذا الحكم مجال واسع في العقود الملزمة لجانبين دون العقود الملزمة لجانب واحد
2ـ الفسخ : اذ يستطيع العاقد إذا امتنع الطرف الآخر عن تنفيذ التزامه طلب فسخ العقد بدلا من إجباره على تنفيذ الالتزام ويسترد ما أداه .
3ـ تحمل التبعة : بالنسبة للعقود الملزمة لجانبين إذا استحال على احد العاقدين تنفيذ التزامه بسبب أجنبي انقضى الالتزام و فسخ العقد بحكم القانون طبقا للمادتين 307-121 و يتحمل المدين تبعة الهلاك أما في العقود الملزمة لجانب واحد اذا استحال التنفيذ تحمل الدائن تبعة الهلاك .2"
سادسا : بين العقود الزمنية والعقود الفورية :
لهذا التمييز أهمية نظرا لارتباط هذا النوع من العقود بالزمن الذي إن انقضى لا يعود وبالتالي فالتأثير يكون اشد على العقود الزمنية وللتمييز بينها عدة نتائج هي : 
1ـ اثر الفسخ : إذا فسخ العقد الفوري فانه يطبق بأثر رجعي و كأن العقد لم يكن فتزول كل أثاره أما إذا كان العقد زمني فلا يكون للفسخ اثر في المستقبل ذلك لان تنفيذ الالتزام يقوم على أساس الزمن الذي لن يعود فلا يستطيع المؤجر إزالة انتفاع المستأجر بالعين في المدة التي سبقت الحكم بالفسخ إذ أن انتفاعه قد تم .
(1)د محمد صبري السعدي : مرجع سابق،ص67.
(2) المرجع السابق ، ص61.
2ـ اثر وقف التنفيذ على هذه العقود: في العقود الفورية لا يوقف الالتزام بسبب القوة القاهرة المؤقتة أما بالنسبة للعقود الزمنية فالوقف يؤثر مدته بالنقص فيزول جزء من الزمن فيوقف التنفيذ و يعوض الزمن الذي انتقص منه .
3ـ ضرورة الإعذار : الإعذار يعد ضروريا لاستحقاق التعويض عن التخير و التراخي في تنفيذ التزام العقد الفوري أما العقد الزمني فلا يعد الإعذار فيه ضروريا لاستحقاق التعويض .
نظرية الظروف الطارئة : العقد الزمني هو المجال الطبيعي لتطبيق نظرية الظروف الطارئة إذ أن الظروف يمكن أن تتغير أثناء سريان العقد عما كانت عليه وقت إبرامه أما في العقد الفوري فلا مجال لهذه النظرية إلا إذا تراخى المدين بتنفيذه "1.
سابعا : بين العقود الإدارية والمدنية :
تظهر هذه الأهمية من ناحية الاختصاص القضائي و من حيث تطبيق القواعد القانونية:
1ـ الاختصاص القضائي: يختص القضاء العادي بنظر كافة المنازعات الناشئة عن العقود المدنية في حين أن القضاء الإداري يختص بالفصل في كافة المسائل التي تثار حول تنفيذ العقود الإدارية.
2ـ تطبيق القواعد القانونية : كل من القواعد الإدارية والمدنية خاضعة لأحكام نظرية العقد المنصوص عليها في القانون المدني الجزائري لكن القضاء الإداري يتميز بأنه لا يتقيد بالنحو الصارم و الدقيق للقانون إذا دعته لذلك الضرورة و اعتبارات المصلحة العامة"2.

المطلب الثاني: تقييم التقسيم القانوني للعقودفي هذا المطلب سنتطرق إلى القيمة العملية لهذه التقسيمات التي جاء بها التشريع و ذلك بالاستعانة بمقارنته بالشريعة الإسلامية:
الفرع الأول: إسقاط التقسيم القانوني للعقود على الشريعة
الإسلامية:سلفنا الذكر بان مجال العقود يتحدد أساسا في دائرة القانون الخاص وإذا نظرنا إليه من حيث كونه مصدرا للالتزام فينحصر في المسائل و المعاملات المالية و يتكفل القانون المدني بتنظيم أسسه القانون المدني أما العقود القائمة على الأحوال الشخصية تتكفل الشريعة بتنظيمها فهل من تقارب بين العقود في هذي المجالين .
ـ إن أساس العقود في الشريعة الإسلامية هو مبدأ الرضائية بغض النظر عن الوسيلة المستعملة في التعبير عنها سواء باللفظ أو الإشارة أو الكتابة أو الرسالة أو بالفعل كالمعاطاة في البيع والشراء ومن هنا نستنتج أولا إن العقود في الشريعة الإسلامية رضائية في مجملها في حين أن المشرع ميز بين العقود من حيث هذا المبدأ إلى رضائية و شكلية وعينية وبهذا إن مبدأ الرضائية في العقود المدنية مقيد بينما هو مطلق في العقود الإسلامية .
ـ ابرز أنواع العقود التي نظمتها الشريعة عقد البيع كأصل عام للعقود المدنية وعقد الزواج بالنسبة للعقود الشخصية.
المرجع السابق، ص71.(1)
عبد الحميد عثمان محمد ، ص 49.
ـ وباعتبار عقد الزواج أهم العقود في الشريعة فإنها ترد عليه بعض الشوط كوجوب التعبير عن الإرادة بلفظ يكون بمفهوم الزواج أما عن وجوب تثبيت هذا العقد فان ذلك لا يعتبر عنصر شكلي لانعقاده وإنما هو فقط إجراء لإثباته فتخلف الإثبات يجعل العقد صحيح وقائم إن ثبتت شرعيته و يثبت في هذه الحالة بالإقرار أو البينة أو شهادة الشهود أو اليمين.
ـ لكن هذا العقد الإسلامي للزواج لا ينظم سوى عقد الزواج في حد ذاته أما ما يترتب عن هذا العقد بموجب العلاقة القائمة بين الزوجين فقد خصصت لها الشريعة أبوابا خاصة تفصل في الميراث، النفقة... في حين أننا نجد القانون يتحدث عن ما يعرف بالزواج المدني الذي يشترط فيه أولا توثيق عقد الزواج و تحديد الآثار المترتبة عنه اما فيما يخص تقسيم العقود في الشريعة فقد فصل بين العقود المحرمة و العقود الجائزة و كمثال بسيط نجد قوله تعالى : و احل الله البيع و حرم الربا 
الفرع الثاني: القيمة العملية لتقسيمات العقود:
تقسيم العقود عمل فقهي أساسا يقوم به الفقهاء و هم يستخلصون المبادئ العامة التي تحكم كل طائفة من العقود و تسهيلا لمهمة الدارسين إلا أن بعض التشريعات لا تذكر تقسيمات العقود لما في التعريف من شكليات تجاوزها التطور الفكري ومنها القانون المدني المصري.
أما المشرع الجزائري فقد حدا حذو التشريع الفرنسي في اعتماده للتعريفات وإيراد أقسام العقود غير أننا نلاحظ أن التشريع الجزائري لم يستوفي تعريف كل أقسام العقود كالعقد المركب و البسيط ذلك لأنها لم تكن واضحة المعالم حين وضع القانون الفرنسي عام 1804 أما الآن وقد وضحت معالمها فانه ليس من المستساغ تقليد القانون المدني الفرنسي في إغفاله تلك العقود طالما انتهج أسلوب إيراد أقسام العقود وتعريفها .
ثم إن بيان أقسام العقود غير ضروري ذلك لان العقود كثيرة لا يمكن حصرها لان الإرادة كفيلة بان تنشئ ما تريد من العقود تطبيقا لمبدأ سلطان الإرادة كما أن التشريعات الحديثة تجاوزتها"1.
(1) د محمد صبري السعدي ، مرجع سابق50.

الخاتمة :كما سبق القول أن العقود من زاوية كونها مصدرا للالتزام يحكمها مبدأ الرضائية النسبي أما في تعداد أقسامها فهي متعددة لا يمكن حصرها و احدث هذه العقود هي عقود الانترنيت و بذلك إضافة إلى تقسيم العقود من حيث التنظيم القانوني لها و من زاوية التكوين و على أساس التقابل أو بالنسبة للنوع أطراف العقد أو درجة إلزامهم و من وجهة التكييف لابد أن تضاف إلى هذه التصنيفات العقود على أساس الوسيلة المستعملة لتقسم إلى عقود غير مباشرة هي عقود الانترنيت وعقود عادية أو مباشرة .

----------


## margoadel

الله رائع اووووووووووووووي

----------

